# Storm wrapping up preseason



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Storm will conclude its exhibition schedule this weekend with games against Chicago today and Minnesota on Saturday.

Forward Lauren Jackson will not play against the expansion Sky, but will play against the Lynx. Free-agent pickup Wendy Palmer will replace Jackson in the lineup tonight.

Center Janell Burse did not make the trip after aggravating the labrum tear in her left shoulder. She will be replaced in the lineup by franchise original Simone Edwards. Forward Iziane Castro Marques also will return to the starting five, joining guards Sue Bird and Betty Lennox.

Storm coach Anne Donovan is still evaluating her post lineup, which includes free agent Tiffani Johnson, who reported to camp this week, and Lindsay Taylor. The coach said she would like to keep 12 players, including five posts, meaning one from her current list of six could be cut when final rosters are due May 19.

The Storm has been looking forward to the weekend's back-to-back matchups to check out the Sky, the newest franchise in the 14-team WNBA, and to see how its interior players compare to Minnesota's. The Lynx feature 6-4 Vanessa Hayden and 6-5 Nicole Ohlde in the post, as well as the No. 1 overall pick in this year's draft, 6-foot guard Seimone Augustus.

Guard Tanisha Wright will not play against Minnesota in order to take part in graduation at Penn State, where she has completed a degree in education.

Complete article


----------

